# Marshall ms 4



## soker (May 20, 2013)

hola a todos he estado buscando un circuito que sea del mini amplificador marshall ms 4 pero no lo encuentro por ningun lado  solo el del marshall ms 2 si alguein del foro lo tuviera y me hiciera el favor  de postearlo se los agradeceria un saludo a todos y buen dia


----------



## mrmay (May 20, 2013)

que como estas allí te adjunto esquema y pcb junto con la lista de componentes.
espero sea lo que buscabas


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2013)

¿intentaste en estos dos sitios?
http://www.schematicsunlimited.com/?z=marshall
http://www.eserviceinfo.com/index.php?what=search2


----------



## soker (May 21, 2013)

mrmay dijo:


> que como estas allí te adjunto esquema y pcb junto con la lista de componentes.
> espero sea lo que buscabas



hola amigo ese circuito ya lo habia checado pero al parecer es del marshall ms-2 en cual solo trae 3 potenciometros volumen tono y el otro es del encendido y el distorsionador asi como el que se muestra 







y yo quiero el diagrama del marshall ms-4 que es el de la siguiente imagen 






gracias por el aporte voy a checar si lo puedo modificar si no encuentro el del ms-4 





el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿intentaste en estos dos sitios?
> http://www.schematicsunlimited.com/?z=marshall
> http://www.eserviceinfo.com/index.php?what=search2



 gracias por las paginas en una ya cheque pero en la otra me falta investigar bien gracias un saludo


----------

